# Septembers White Dwarf - whats next month?



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

So I was reading through my white dwarf and enjoying looking at the new toys I can add to my Ogre army, when a thought occured to me that I had no clue as to what was supposed to be released next month. So casually I flip to the back cover of the magazine where for years it has been some artwork with a quote saying something about what we can look forward too... but there isn't one! Its just a picture of some finecast Ogres coming out September 3rd! Anyone else notice this and think it odd?


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Doug said:


> So I was reading through my white dwarf and enjoying looking at the new toys I can add to my Ogre army, when a thought occured to me that I had no clue as to what was supposed to be released next month. So casually I flip to the back cover of the magazine where for years it has been some artwork with a quote saying something about what we can look forward too... but there isn't one! Its just a picture of some finecast Ogres coming out September 3rd! Anyone else notice this and think it odd?


its not odd.

games workshop announced a total blackout on advance news on new releases a couple of months ago as they are total corporate cocks.

:good:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Vinci76 said:


> its not odd.
> 
> games workshop announced a total blackout on advance news on new releases a couple of months ago as they are total corporate cocks.
> 
> :good:


Pretty much.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

On page 118 there's a full page wanted poster of a Sartosan Vampire captain, to me this STRONGLY suggests Man o' War (or some other nautical equivilent)


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Skreining said:


> On page 118 there's a full page wanted poster of a Sartosan Vampire captain, to me this STRONGLY suggests Man o' War (or some other nautical equivilent)


hmm. i would be very surprised to see MoW re-released.

i know Space Hulk got re vamped but that was a very special edition.

Although GW still sells miniatures and rules for their specialist games, they have effectively cut support for them. The miniature ranges have just stagnated and the rule books for most specialist games are free to download from the GW website.

GW moved its focus to the main 3 systems and rather than have the specialist games like Mordhiem or Necromunda, BFG or MoW, which require specialist model ranges to play. they have focused more on rules add-ons for WFB and 40K. 
unlike the specialist games, storm of magic or apocalypse for example, work as add-ons rather than separate systems set in the same universe and as they have cross compatible model ranges with their parent system they also promote sales as the customer is just expanding on an existing collection.

the specialist games were also "forgotten" as the customer can effectively spend £20 and have all they need to play a specialist game.
10 models makes a decent gang for necromunda.

total shame in my opinion, i love the specialist games. ive played Necromunda from when it was released for free in White Dwarf (back when it was a good hobby mag) although back then Nercromunda was called Confrontation and i loved it, Mordhiem is such a good game too.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

ogre kingdoms is released next month for fantasy. WD will be full of brightly colored ads for them.


----------



## Vhalyar (Mar 19, 2010)

Vinci76 said:


> hmm. i would be very surprised to see MoW re-released.
> 
> i know Space Hulk got re vamped but that was a very special edition.


Dread Fleet.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wish they would rerelease quest that would sell so much better. Although still playing the old game


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

deathwatch27 said:


> Wish they would rerelease quest that would sell so much better. Although still playing the old game


Ditto on that. Pretty much all of the regulars (30ish that I talk to) at my local store wanted a new version of Quest... only 2 said they'd like Man o War.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

quest would make more sense than man o war, man o war involved multiple races much like epic/spacemarine/adeptus or necromunda or battlefleet, by releasing it you would alienate any race not included in the box unless they intend to genuinely support it after release,which would be doubtful considering current policy.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Very True about Quest.... but I feel GW will wait for Quest. It was such a fantastic sales line I would leave it for when they really need it... like ZOMG... 6th fails... need to prop up something or whatever. Thats when you will see major changes like Quest etc go forth.

But here is hoping!


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've got a mate on the inside (sorta...) that says it's Man o War!!!!

No idea what Man o War is though...


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

My group all picked up Man o' War years ago but all I remember is that it was horribly complicated and had millions of counters, and we didn't like it much. Then a couple of weeks later one of the other guys made up a whole new set of rules for it and we all decided they were much better so played with those instead. Would be interesting to revisit it though and see if we misjudged it at the time.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Doug said:


> So I was reading through my white dwarf and enjoying looking at the new toys I can add to my Ogre army, when a thought occured to me that I had no clue as to what was supposed to be released next month. So casually I flip to the back cover of the magazine where for years it has been some artwork with a quote saying something about what we can look forward too... but there isn't one! Its just a picture of some finecast Ogres coming out September 3rd! Anyone else notice this and think it odd?


GW released a statement several months ago saying that the OFFICIAL GW STANCE is that ALL OFFICIAL INFORMATION OF GW RELEASES will given 7 DAYS NOTICE via their GW INTERNET SITE or if it coincides with their WD MAGAZINE. This was to effectively kill off those very pesky rumour mongers that infest places like this place and other forums.

Officially anyone outside either GW or WD has absolutely no clue on what will be coming. Although GW and WD can't prevent deliberate leaking of product by some who have an agenda against their employers.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a little chat with my Gamesworkshop Manager friend, and he believes (in formed guess) that it'll be a one off production of a game similar to Space Hulk, but for Warhammer. Possibly bringing the Sartosans back (They are still available in collectors range I believe). Captain Jaego Roth of the Heldenhammer refers to the Captain of a ship. A sea ship. The Sartosans were made up of undead, skeletons and vampires. So, I suspect it'll be a one off production, with a few races... Empire, High Elves, Dark Elves and Sartosans, with Orcs also rumoured.

At least, that's what he thinks and understood from the art.

Incidently, I was shocked the Lizardmen Oldblood and Nurgle Lord were not shown on the website!  That Oldblood is awesome!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the mystery box = Dread Fleet.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmmm im suprised no one said necrons i was sure thats what it would be and thats why all is quiet with games day coming and all


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

your master said:


> Hmmm im suprised no one said necrons i was sure thats what it would be and thats why all is quiet with games day coming and all


Games Day is the end of September, and anything revealed then would be in Octobers WD, available to buy on the day. If Necrons is the big GD reveal, you won't see anything (bar maybe a teaser) in September's mag.


----------

